# mystery cam



## Imposter (Jan 3, 2020)

i just picked up a 72 455 that was rebuilt long ago clean oil pan and pickup pulled the cam plug and numbers A143 and 921370 are on it i can't find anything on what it is


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

could be a custom grind. you may have to use a cam wheel to check the spec.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Imposter said:


> i just picked up a 72 455 that was rebuilt long ago clean oil pan and pickup pulled the cam plug and numbers A143 and 921370 are on it i can't find anything on what it is


I did a search on the net pluggind in different numbers and could no match it up with the numbers supplied.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> I did a search on the net pluggind in different numbers and could no match it up with the numbers supplied.


yeah, i looked on the web and had no luck either. was hoping to bring attention for him.


----------

